# New Project Wether



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just brought him home he is a week shy of 3 months, he isnt eating much and i dont know what else to do to get him to eat more, ive dewormed him with paste already, gave him 2 doses of probiotics, and Drenched him with Power Punch...Any other suggestions, im feeding Honor Show Chow


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Have you done a fecal? We had a wether that wasn't doing too well. He had cocci. I woudl get a fecal done on him, that isn't expensive and would give you more answers as to what to treat for. I'd buy some baycox and have it on hand in case you need it.

http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/

That stuff is really good stuff and works. We had a new doeling we bought and did a fecal, she had cocci and we have had her on a couple treatments of baycox and she is really starting to fill out and do well now. Big difference. Worth the investment.

Tami


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

How do i do a fecal? And does cocci cause shedding or what is cocci


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Get a plastic baggie like a sandwich bag and get a sample of approx 12 or so pellets from your goat. Take it to the nearest vet who does fecals for goats. you should have one near you. They don't charge that much to do a fecal. Then they will tell you what worms you are dealing with. Cocci can kill goats and kill them fast. It would be important for you to order the baycox and have it on hand in case you need it. It takes a bit to get it in the mail...a few days. Or you can treat with another med if your doc tells you to do so. Baycox works very very well in my herd.

Coccidia info:

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/coccidiosis/goatcoccidia.shtml

With the age of your goat I'd be very suspicious he has cocci. I almost lost a goat last year to cocci.

Take a sample today to your vet....very important!

Tami


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is Baycox the stuff that is not approved for use in market animals in the US? Sorry if I'm thinking of something else, but I'd be careful, I know there is a goat group on FB that got in trouble for recommending it for market animals. 
Anything you use, make sure you know the 'withdrawal' time before goat goes to market. Most wormers have a 2-4 week withdrawal time. 
I just wanted to put that info out there  If it's a terminal animal going to be used for food for humans, definitely need to make sure anything you use on them is safe 

With that said, can you post pics of your boy? Does he have a buddy? I know moving into a new home can cause them to not eat well especially the first week or so, they are trying to adjust. 

Shedding is normal this time of year, some shed more than others. Brush him, he'll enjoy it & good for building a trusting relationship with him, even if he is going to be shaved. 

Make sure he has loose minerals made for goats. 

Do you have pictures? That might help give you some opinions 

I'd definitely do what Buck Naked Boers suggested and have a fecal done, that away you know if he has worms, what kind & how to treat.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes Baycox isn't approved....I don't have market wethers....so it works great for us. But you are right I forgot that would not work in this case because he is raising a market wether. So oops. Guess don't do that. I know alot of people who use it in this group...it's great stuff but not for market wethers.

Hope you can get him well! Starting with a fecal is a great place to start.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes Baycox isn't approved....I don't have market wethers....so it works great for us. But you are right I forgot that would not work in this case because he is raising a market wether. So oops. Guess don't do that. I know alot of people who use it in this group...it's great stuff but not for market wethers.
> 
> Hope you can get him well! Starting with a fecal is a great place to start.


That's okay, if I hadn't just seen a post about it more recently, I wouldn't have even said anything. I know it's hard when we get used to certain things for breeding goats, and don't think about the actual meat/terminal animals getting the same thing  Been there & done that. Even with worming, if I think a wether needs wormed, I know I either have to make the call to worm 21-30 days before the 4-H auction, or take the risk of not doing it and hoping he doesn't develop a wormload.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Those are only pics i have so far, tried this chariot today, we like the way it works and he seemed to enjoy it, I guess we will alternate days for the chariot and on other days do some sprinting maybe


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh and he is eating just fine now, i think it may have just been the stress from bringing him home and switching feeds from Goat Grower to Honor Show Chow...he seems to be doing great now though, just bought 2 more they will be here in June, so he will have buddies then


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics, he is beautiful! I am so glad to hear he is doing better, I am sure he will be happy to have his buddies soon.


----------

